# Rules about posting



## EddyH (Oct 5, 2009)

I believe that I have seen a note saying we should not name any timeshare company that we are complaining about as this could be construed as advertising. I wish to warn members of the actions of a major timeshare developer and this company is big enough that this listing could not be construed as advertising. Would I be allowed to name this company?


----------



## AwayWeGo (Oct 5, 2009)

*OK To Name Names Unless You're Asking About Renting Out Or Selling Your Timeshare.*




EddyH said:


> I believe that I have seen a note saying we should not name any timeshare company that we are complaining about as this could be construed as advertising. I wish to warn members of the actions of a major timeshare developer and this company is big enough that this listing could not be construed as advertising. Would I be allowed to name this company?


Sometimes folks asking on TUG-BBS about what to do with their unwanted timeshares will include specifics which are tantamount to advertising even though the intent was to ask a question rather than to advertise overtly. 

It's those names that get bleeped, not the names of timeshares or exchange companies or various other timeshare-related concerns which are mentioned as the subjects of complaints or kudos. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 5, 2009)

You may post the name of the company.  

It's not allowed when someone is promoting a company for their own personal gain - either as a shill, or as someone who is affiliated with the company.


----------

